# Unlocking an Athlon XP 3200+



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am wondering if there is a way to unlock my Athlon 3200+. I bought it in 2004 and am aware that they locked them. I am interested in OC it to maybe 2.5 if it is possible. 

Here are some of my specs:
MOBO: ASUS Via KM400
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 3200+ 2.2MHz
RAM: 768MB DDR


Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

There are a lot of pages on the net describing Athlon XP unlocking. Google is your friend.

http://www.nvnews.net/articles/athlon_xp_unlocking/index.shtml
http://www.sharkyextreme.com/guides/hwGuides/article.php/10709_1009731__6


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi wmorri, if you really want to get a solid overclock from a socket A processor, you'll need another motherboard. In my experience Via chipset boards have performed very poorly at OC'ing and which cpu you use just doesn't matter. The Nforce 2 Ultra 400 boards are the best boards to run a multiplier locked Athlon cpu. There are pencil mods and wire mods to attempt to unlock these processors, but when those fail and if you haven't already done some damage to the cpu, you are stuck with increasing the front side bus and cpu-memory voltages. If your board allows you to raise the FSB, that is where to start. Mike


----------

